# Mesquite burl



## Az Turnings (Jun 24, 2017)

just got this today. What should I do for cutting it up? Slabs or??? I'm not sure

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 9


----------



## DKMD (Jun 24, 2017)

I'd be tempted to cut in in half lengthwise(through the pith) then proceed from there... so much variability inside burls, so it's hard to know how to dismember one.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tom Smart (Jun 24, 2017)

DKMD said:


> I'd be tempted to cut in in half lengthwise(through the pith) then proceed from there... so much variability inside burls, so it's hard to know how to dismember one.


I don't see any members to "dis". Maybe just disassemble. 
(OK, maybe the wine said that)


----------



## scrimman (Jun 24, 2017)

Must....stop......drooling.......must.............stop......drooling.......

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tim Carter (Jun 25, 2017)

I'd be inclined to cut a slab that would include as much of the narrow portion of the burl as possible. It looks like that section might be 6" thick. My next cuts would depend on what was inside. If the slab is mostly straight grain wood, I'd probably cut the slab into thinner slabs, maybe 4/4 or 5/4, and dry them for flatwork. If there's nice burl figure, it could be resawn to make blanks to turn bowls/hollow forms or what ever. The large "bump" might be left as is to turn into a large bowl, set of nested bowls or hollow form. It also could be slabbed again to make bowl blanks. A lot depends on what you find with the initial cut.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jun 25, 2017)

Knife blocks of course


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 25, 2017)

Turn it whole


----------



## Az Turnings (Jun 25, 2017)

barry richardson said:


> Turn it whole


Yeah no problem! I'll just mount it up on my jet 1221 vs


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 25, 2017)

However you end up cutting it, please post pics so we can all drool! Chuck

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Az Turnings (Jun 25, 2017)

Shaved the cap a little.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Tony (Jun 26, 2017)

I think it's gonna be purdy no matter how you cut it! Tony

Reactions: Agree 3


----------

